# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Help me Decide: Samsung Galaxy S III 32GB vs iPhone 4S 32GB

## HappinessNow

on Sprint the iPhone is $50 more with NO 4G coverage



Also, which color would you get the Samsung Galaxy S III in: Marble White (pictured below) or Pebble Blue?





I'm thinking Marble White.

----------


## zombifier25

I would go for the Galaxy without a doubt.

----------


## kevdog

I'm an android guy, however if you can - I would just wait for the Iphone 5 to come out in the fall and then you could make a valid comparison.  Iphone4 is like yesterday's phone.  None-the-less I have to say I'm very underwhelmed with the new SIII being that a currently have a Galaxy Nexus.  I was hoping for a larger step forward than what I would coin incremental changes.

----------


## xedi

I agree, the Galaxy is a clear choice here: Cheaper, better hardware, and the ability to install the software you want and not what Apple allows you to.

----------


## teejay17

Galaxy all the way. You'll have a much better choice of apps, and the hardware is also way better. Plus, you'll save $50.

----------


## Simian Man

Did you really wonder what kind of response this would get here?  Why don't you ask in a Mac forum next  :Smile: .

----------


## Tombgeek

Get the iPhone, it's just better because it's Apple.


But seriously, it comes down to your preference. If you prefer iOS, I suggest waiting for the iPhone 5. Me personally, I prefer Android, so I'd go with the Galaxy S3.

I have a Galaxy Ace and it's one of the best phones I've ever used (ones that I've owned anyway).

----------


## Bandit

Samsung Galaxy without a doubt. They are so much nicer IMHO and have much more features. If you have doubts, go to your local phone shop and play around with the demo models, even the G S II is still nicer then latest iPhone..

I am not saying this because of some Linux fan-boy-ism. I seriously was just more impressed with the Galaxy series.

----------


## HappinessNow

> I'm an android guy, however if you can - I would just wait for the Iphone 5 to come out in the fall and then you could make a valid comparison.  Iphone4 is like yesterday's phone.  None-the-less I have to say I'm very underwhelmed with the new SIII being that a currently have a Galaxy Nexus.  I was hoping for a larger step forward than what I would coin incremental changes.


kevdog, Thanks for the advice. I am really looking for something now, not interested in waiting till the fall.

----------


## rg4w

I have the first Galaxy and I love it.  The GII was very tempting, but the GIII is so good I'm actually thinking of upgrading.  Good hardware, and Android is da bomb.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I have owned iPhones for a while now and generally like Apple products. However if I were in the 
market for a new smartphone I would buy the Galaxy S3

----------


## mamamia88

I know someone with an s2 and it's almost indestructible.  I would go with the s3

----------


## HappinessNow

> I have owned iPhones for a while now and generally like Apple products. However if I were in the 
> market for a new smartphone I would buy the Galaxy S3


KiwiNZ thanks for the helpful insight it is greatly appreciated.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Another option is the HTC one X. This is an impressive device.

----------


## hansdown

> Another option is the HTC one X. This is an impressive device.


True.

I have the HTC Raider, and it also rocks.

----------


## Mikeb85

I'd vote HTC One X.  

I find HTC devices to be by far the most usable phones - HTC Sense adds alot of features you won't find on other devices.   The screens are among the nicest as well (maybe tied with LG and Sony), better than AMOLED in my opinion.

I currently have the HTC Amaze - great phone, much better than the iPhone it replaced.  Just got upgraded to Android 4.0 (kept it stock HTC Sense), couldn't be happier.  Definitely had a good enough experience with HTC that my next phone will be from them, no matter what platform they use.

----------


## AllRadioisDead

For all of you saying the One X, he's on Sprint. I'm Canadian and I know this.

I suppose the equivalent would the be new Evo 4G LTE.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I forgot you guys have Network locked devices up there, we don't have that.

----------


## TenPlus1

Definitely the Samsung Galaxy SIII...

----------


## Dale61

Get the Galaxy whilst you still can.  If Apple gets it's way, the court will rule in their favour and have ban any further sales of the Galaxy.

----------


## rk0r

I just got a Galaxy S2.. it does everything i need it to great tarrif  / £10 cheaper than the S3 per month. 


The guys i work with have traded their iPhones in for the S3..  5 of the guys ordered it for the day it came out.

I didnt go for the iPhone because Apple like you to pay for everything, besides Android is partly linux based far better.

Call in a shop and play about with them, S3 is nice but BIG.

----------


## BeRoot ReBoot

Which one lets you install and run code without requiring the hardware vendor's approval?

Which one offers you a choice of internet browsers, email and SMS clients and media players?

Which one has a replacable battery, third-party battery upgrades and a micro-SD card slot?

----------


## HappinessNow

> ...If Apple gets it's way, the court will rule in their favour and have ban any further sales of the Galaxy.


let's hope this doesn't happen.

----------


## teejay17

> let's hope this doesn't happen.


There's too much at stake. It won't happen. Plus, the Galaxies are so far advanced now, they aren't even similar to iPhones anymore!

----------


## Harpot

No comparison: these two phones aren't even the same "generation".  The Galaxy is the easy choice.

Wait for the next iPhone, THEN you might have a tough decision.

----------


## zombifier25

> No comparison: these two phones aren't even the same "generation".  The Galaxy is the easy choice.
> 
> Wait for the next iPhone, THEN you might have a tough decision.


I wouldn't count on it. With Apple suing the heck out of Samsung I know how the iPhone 5 will turn out.

----------


## mips

I would like to have a look at a Huawei Ascend P1 S phone. I like the fact that it's so thin for one.

----------


## AllRadioisDead

> Which one lets you install and run code without requiring the hardware vendor's approval?
> 
> Which one offers you a choice of internet browsers, email and SMS clients and media players?
> 
> Which one has a replacable battery, third-party battery upgrades and a micro-SD card slot?


Not everyone cares about that.

----------


## rk0r

> Not everyone cares about that.


Not sure what positive input you are making to this discussion ?  - The post was explaining the additional options available on the Android phone that in some cases would sway people to choose an Android phone over an iPhone.

Your post comes across as a biased iPhone extremist.

----------


## AllRadioisDead

> Not sure what positive input you are making to this discussion ?  - The post was explaining the additional options available on the Android phone that in some cases would sway people to choose an Android phone over an iPhone.
> 
> Your post comes across as a biased iPhone extremist.


You mad?

I use a Samsung Galaxy S2. I'm simply able to acknowledge that none of the "features" he mentioned are of critical importance to the average person when choosing a phone. 

Stay rustled bro.

----------


## Mikeb85

> You mad?
> 
> I use a Samsung Galaxy S2. I'm simply able to acknowledge that none of the "features" he mentioned are of critical importance to the average person when choosing a phone. 
> 
> Stay rustled bro.


Average person, probably not.  Generally people who use Linux (even Ubuntu) aren't average, and appreciate choices.

----------


## HappinessNow

> There's too much at stake. It won't happen. Plus, the Galaxies are so far advanced now, they aren't even similar to iPhones anymore!


I believe you're right.

----------


## KiwiNZ

My iPhone 4 became road Kill today when it slid out the window of my SUV and under another car, I am tossing up between the Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X as a replacement. My earlier post must have jinxed me.

----------


## HappinessNow

> My iPhone 4 became road today when it slid out the window of my SUV and under another car, I am tossing up between the Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X as a replacement. My earlier post must have jinxed me.


Perhaps fate had a hand in it?

I have an HTC Nexus One currently, which has been quirky at best.

I really like the looks of the Marble White Galaxy S3.

----------


## Face-Ache

You should be able to get insurance on that KiwiNZ. Jinxed indeed, that's some bad luck for sure.

----------


## HappinessNow

> My iPhone 4 became road today when it slid out the window of my SUV and under another car, I am tossing up between the Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X as a replacement. My earlier post must have jinxed me.


KiwiNZ I was just reading this article titled _"Top 3 Best Android Phones for June 2012"_
http://thedroidguy.com/2012/06/top-3...for-june-2012/

1. Samsung Galaxy SIII

2. HTC Evo 4G LTE

"Have you used or seen the HTC One X?  Well, this is a better version of it."

3. Droid Razr Maxx

I'm still liking the Samsung Galaxy S3 the best.

----------


## 1clue

I have a SGS2.  I had the best of the iPhone 3GS models.  I've played with an iPhone 4S.  Have NOT messed with an SGS3.

The SGS2 has more features and more choices.  It has more storage if you put in a card.  It escapes the AT&T jail, and whatever other "full-featured" carrier you might be stuck with if you get an iPhone.  The apps seem to be more capable IMO, because they're not limited by Apple's insistence on not competing with companies which contract with them.

The SGS2 is big.  I have large hands, and I find it difficult to operate the phone with 1 hand.  You might want to think about that just a bit.

The iPhones are definitely more polished.  In the 2 years of using an iPhone, I never once had to ask how to do something that the iPhone actually allowed you to do.  You just think what you want to do, and go where you would think that thing would be configured, and then use it.  The interface is more consistent across all the apps and all the built-in features.  The phone itself and IOS has had a single, extremely skilled team of designers who have guided the entire development in a specific direction.

The Android stuff on the other hand has less direction and more flexibility.  The first day I had it, I had to use Google to figure out how to get my contacts on it, and it was still a PITA.

On top of all that, the same arrogant commercialism that made me not like Apple very much is still there with Android.  Your carrier will almost certainly be more interested in profit than in service, and Google wants to collect statistics on everything you do, and store every email address and web site, and manage everything for you.  So on that side, Android sucks as much as Apple.

All in all, I prefer the Android because of the more sophisticated apps, but maybe next time I'll pick one I can run with one hand comfortably.

I seriously think the SGS2 is a better phone than the iPhone 4s.  An SGS3 has got to be better yet.  But everything I used to judge is subjective, and somebody else might have a different opinion about the same exact characteristics.

Good luck and have fun.

----------


## psyclechick

I am in the process of ditching my iPhone 4S (to get the HTC One XL this Friday which is one of the few 4G LTE phones we can get over here for Telstra) 

As a former fruit user both desktop and phone, as well as having sashayed back and forth with Android I still prefer Android and it has come ahead in leaps and bounds with ICS.

I had a Motorola Atrix (after having an iPhone 4) before going back to the 4S in January this year and now? I am pretty bored with the 4S an iOS in general. Its jailbroken and tweaked but even then its still...well...boring...

My Atrix is what I use as my main device now with the 4S getting used for the odd facetime call and iMessage (its only advantage IMO as I have a lot of US and Canadian friends with iPhones its just easy - YES depite there being a myriad of free alternatives!!)

Widgets and being able to do what you want with this phone (not unlike GNU/Linux) is what I really like about Android. Android in some area's is definitely not as polished and working as well as iOS, but take the good with the bad as there are things (some apps as well) with iOS that that are not as good as Android.

I think device choice is purely personal - if you like the way Android allows you to do things, cool...if you prefer iOS (because lets face it, out the box it just works) fine too IMO. 

Personally I just find iOS...boring...

----------


## BrokenKingpin

The Samsung for sure. I would not use an iPhone even if someone gave it to me for free.

----------


## Roasted

Unbiased, open minded opinion - If you want iOS, wait for 5. If you're 50/50 on the OS and don't care if it's iOS or Android, use each phone and see if your opinion helps tip the see-saw.

Personal opinion - I like having choice, so naturally, I will never own an iPhone.

----------


## 1clue

> Unbiased, open minded opinion - If you want iOS, wait for 5. If you're 50/50 on the OS and don't care if it's iOS or Android, use each phone and see if your opinion helps tip the see-saw.
> 
> Personal opinion - I like having choice, so naturally, I will never own an iPhone.


The first part of this post is rational.  The second part makes no sense to me.

Because you like having a choice, you automatically ignore one of them?  WTF?  And when you have 2 basic options, that means because you like to have a choice you choose to not have a choice.

Dude.

Give both of them an honest look, then make your choice.  If you're a true Linux nerd through and through, then you will probably pick an Android phone just because of how everything works, but choosing before you review the product is kinda senseless isn't it?

----------


## HappinessNow

> I am in the process of ditching my iPhone 4S (to get the HTC One XL this Friday which is one of the few 4G LTE phones we can get over here for Telstra) 
> 
> As a former fruit user both desktop and phone, as well as having sashayed back and forth with Android I still prefer Android and it has come ahead in leaps and bounds with ICS.
> 
> I had a Motorola Atrix (after having an iPhone 4) before going back to the 4S in January this year and now? I am pretty bored with the 4S an iOS in general. Its jailbroken and tweaked but even then its still...well...boring...
> 
> My Atrix is what I use as my main device now with the 4S getting used for the odd facetime call and iMessage (its only advantage IMO as I have a lot of US and Canadian friends with iPhones its just easy - YES depite there being a myriad of free alternatives!!)
> 
> Widgets and being able to do what you want with this phone (not unlike GNU/Linux) is what I really like about Android. Android in some area's is definitely not as polished and working as well as iOS, but take the good with the bad as there are things (some apps as well) with iOS that that are not as good as Android.
> ...


I have come to believe that iOS is tested by people who have had a few cocktails, hence the scandal of the prototype left in a bar. It actually is an ingenious testing field which incorporates a different perception of reality. In the end for the end user whether slightly inebriated or sober the end product is the same.

----------


## matthewfelgate

> Which one lets you install and run code without requiring the hardware vendor's approval?
> 
> Which one offers you a choice of internet browsers, email and SMS clients and media players?
> 
> Which one has a replacable battery, third-party battery upgrades and a micro-SD card slot?


What other software would you want to install?

On iPhone you can chose browsers - Safari (which is pretty awesome) or Opera.  Can also use online email clients.  I believe you can also change the battery on the iPhone4.  Also why would you want an SD card slot?!

----------


## spynappels

> What other software would you want to install?
> 
> On iPhone you can chose browsers - Safari (which is pretty awesome) or Opera.  Can also use online email clients.  I believe you can also change the battery on the iPhone4.  Also why would you want an SD card slot?!


The Samsung has a USER replaceable battery, and an SD card slot is useful for expanding storage so you can take more than 10 HD videos with you.

Also, there are more than 2 browsers which can be used on Android, including Firefox (in beta form).

----------


## HappinessNow

> The Samsung has a USER replaceable battery, and an SD card slot is useful for expanding storage so you can take more than 10 HD videos with you.
> 
> Also, there are more than 2 browsers which can be used on Android, including Firefox (in beta form).


All good and valid points.

----------


## krustenBrot

Just read an awesome article about an Iphone User switching to Android - in my opinion brilliantlz written without any fanboism  :Smile: 

http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/30...s-with-android

----------


## spynappels

> Just read an awesome article about an Iphone User switching to Android - in my opinion brilliantlz written without any fanboism 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/30...s-with-android


Very good article!

----------


## ads2996

The Galaxy as it runs linux based android operating system which in my opinion is far better than the ios the iphone runs

----------


## Arielxgbarton

Get the samsung galaxy SIII

When Ubuntu for android comes out, you will be able to install it on that

----------


## BriceGray

Honestly this one is a no brainer, Android + Linux = Winner Chicken Dinner. Get a Samsung Galaxy S3 for the sole reason, the operating system is brilliantly flexible.

----------


## mips

I've played with both phones and would pick the samsung s3 without even blinking.





> I forgot you guys have Network locked devices up there, we don't have that.


We also had network locked phones here years ago but that practice is now outlawed thank heavens.

----------


## tkod

As much as I am an Apple hater I can say I've heard a lot of bad things about Android phones too. 

If you are a geek and want to toy with your phone and be able to do everything with it definitely go with the Galaxy. Plus it's the best of the best of Android phones right now.

On the other hand I've had a lot of friends who use their phones for actually phone calls, and a lot of them, complain about their top of the line Android devices constantly dropping calls, losing coverage and in general not being stable Phones (as in phone-call-making phones). Although I have no feedback on the Galaxy specifically, in this area I've only heard good things about the Iphone - it seems to be a more stable phone.
I would suggest you make some online research on forums (android and iphone support forums) and such for possible issues and bugs that both devices observe, so that you know which one is best for your needs.

----------


## TenPlus1

Definitely the Samsung Galaxy which has a much better build, better features, better camera and a lot easier to customise...

----------


## mips

> Definitely the Samsung Galaxy which has a much better build, better features, *better camera* and a lot easier to customise...


I was actually impressed with it's camera. We were at a birthday function 2 weeks ago and the thing took pretty amazing pics at night compared to some people digital cameras.

----------


## Mikeb85

> As much as I am an Apple hater I can say I've heard a lot of bad things about Android phones too. 
> 
> If you are a geek and want to toy with your phone and be able to do everything with it definitely go with the Galaxy. Plus it's the best of the best of Android phones right now.
> 
> On the other hand I've had a lot of friends who use their phones for actually phone calls, and a lot of them, complain about their top of the line Android devices constantly dropping calls, losing coverage and in general not being stable Phones (as in phone-call-making phones). Although I have no feedback on the Galaxy specifically, in this area I've only heard good things about the Iphone - it seems to be a more stable phone.
> I would suggest you make some online research on forums (android and iphone support forums) and such for possible issues and bugs that both devices observe, so that you know which one is best for your needs.


It really depends on the phone hardware.  Some manufacturers make great Android phones (HTC), some make terrible phones (LG), and some make bad phones but are improving (Samsung, Sony).  

I've heard great things about the GS3 and Note 1 and 2, but I've also heard terrible things about previous Samsung models (including the Galaxy Nexus).  

I'm presently very happy with my year old HTC Amaze, much better experience overall than the iPhone 3G I had (it was the single worst phone I've ever used).  But despite my sour Apple experience, I've heard the iPhones from 4 on up are much better (though the verdict is mixed for the 5).  And despite the bad things I've heard about LG (mostly relating to poor software), I've also heard the Nexus 4 is very good, and I may give away my phone to buy the Nexus 4...

----------


## forrestcupp

Since this thread is beyond relevance now, should I choose an old iPhone 4, or a cheap Samsung Galaxy Stellar?

----------


## x-shaney-x

A brand new Nexus 4 (in about 5 days) for just £239/$299

----------


## mike acker

get a minimal phone

and a WiFi tablet

then you have:

a device that is better at surfinga device that costs less than unlimited 4G access

----------

